# fluence vs. hps



## grass hopper (May 3, 2017)

today i dropped;  goji og
sunshine daydream
skylotus
tahoe og
god bud
the purps
chem dog
amherst sour diesel
purple envy
mk-ultra
bruce banner bx 2.0
kings banner X111
tutankhamon (king tut)
chem fire
ghost train haze #1

gonna be some males that will need culling. should be a good grow, i hope. help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Kraven (May 3, 2017)

I'm in your corner fosure man, green mojo on the fire your gonna pull out of there.


----------



## grass hopper (May 4, 2017)

thanks kraven!


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 5, 2017)

it's time to chop flower tent. here r pics from hps tent. led tent is 2 1/2 weeks behind. led pics in two weeks. 

View attachment IMG_1643.jpg


View attachment IMG_1660.jpg


View attachment IMG_1562.jpg


View attachment IMG_1558.jpg


View attachment IMG_1563.jpg


View attachment IMG_1570.jpg


View attachment IMG_1577.jpg


View attachment IMG_1581.jpg


View attachment IMG_1588.jpg


View attachment IMG_1593.jpg


View attachment IMG_1600.jpg


View attachment IMG_1602.jpg


View attachment IMG_1603.jpg


View attachment IMG_1625.jpg


View attachment IMG_1627.jpg


View attachment IMG_1640.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jun 5, 2017)

Looking good grass hopper some really nice frosty girls in that mix :48:


----------



## Kraven (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow, really nice turn. Looking forward to hearing your detailed thoughts after you pull the LED and you can compare and contrast the two well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2017)

Every picture is dank, glorious beutiful dank. Great job.


----------



## Dan789 (Jun 6, 2017)

GH really beautiful girls you've got going on.  kind of itching to get back to growing but not till the fall, green goodness.


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 6, 2017)

thanks!!! i gotta keep one hps tent. am most always pleased with the results.
the leaves in the led tent, the leaf ends are browning like they are near harvest but they're only 53 days or so. buds are coming along very nicely though. will have a better feel in 2 weeks. strong light!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 9, 2017)

That looks like some frosty goodness there. I hope they taste as good as they look>


----------



## Kraven (Jun 9, 2017)

LED by some measure tends to "feed" the plants and most of us using LED's have to adjust our food down some since the plant is more efficient.


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 9, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> That looks like some frosty goodness there. I hope they taste as good as they look>



it always is very smooth pup, i was told because of soo much leaf material removal as well as good curing. (thanks to your cure teaching pup). i will always be grateful for that!  

kraven, i don't think that's it but will surely keep that in mind. you need to view pics. also i got my first case of indoor mold yesterday. a big bud top. lost 3 inches or so. i am stopping the co2 and boosting my general exhaust up to full speed. 150 cfm. it was at very low speed. maybe 20 cfm as not to deplete my co2 so quickly. i have 2 equipment boards mounted and have two 16 inch oscillating fans running on both sides of the 55 inch sq. tent. plenty of air movement. just not enough exhaust. my larger tents i exhaust about 125 cfm which helps keep my r.h. down, especially the first 2 days after watering. think i am learning bud, will share more after harvest. thanks!!


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 25, 2017)

FINALLY caught up!! the hps tent was beautiful. I love gorilla glue and gorilla bomb. really white strains. pakistan valley had huge juicy buds. huge yields and very consistent!!

the fluence tents were NOT consistent. the 4 by 8 tent was quite impressive with THE 2 fluence leds. VERY happy with that tent!!

the 55 by 55 fluence tent i used co2. it has a fluence spyder X plus. up until about 40 days into flower this was the most impressive tent i ever grew. at 45 to 50 days in 12/12, the leaves started burning badly. it started in the center plants. i then unplugged half the led strips. this did not stop the continual leaf burn. i stopped all feed at about day 57... because i was going thru a tank of co2 every 7 days i kept my exhaust fan speed at a minimum. maybe 25 cfm. i always have (2) 16 inch oscillating fans running for good circulation. this did not stop the mold. i lost about 20% of the small tent to mold. first time ever getting indoor mold. my r.h. was running 55 to 65%. highest right after watering.. in hindsight i should have either lowered my whole basement to 50% r.h. or stopped the co2 when i noticed my r.h. running soo high. another strange thing i noticed in this tent was the high amount of hairs. either white or clear colored. some browned as normal but a lot didn't....
i will not run co2 this next grow. also will keep up my exhaust fan speed up. i need to call fluence on the hairs as well as the leaf burn. funny this did not happen at all in the laRGER FLUENCE TENT.. 

View attachment IMG_2146.jpg


View attachment IMG_2153.jpg


View attachment IMG_2109.jpg


View attachment IMG_2113.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 28, 2017)

someone had leaf burn very similar to my pics. i cant find who posted pics so similar. spotted them a few weeks ago..   does anyone know or have seen pics (leaf burn) like in my photos??? thanks!!


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 2, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> FINALLY caught up!! the hps tent was beautiful. I love gorilla glue and gorilla bomb. really white strains. pakistan valley had huge juicy buds. huge yields and very consistent!!
> 
> the fluence tents were NOT consistent. the 4 by 8 tent was quite impressive with THE 2 fluence leds. VERY happy with that tent!!
> 
> ...



after many hours of searching why did i get such strange leaf burn in my small led tent????  i think i found why.... i had bought some humboldts "flower stacker"during my last grow cycle. i had forgotten that i tried it in my smaller tent. i only tried it once or twice at most. about halfway thru flowering. the amount i fed was close to 5 ml per gal..possibly as much as 8 ml per gal.. as is most everything i feed. while looking at the very fine print on humboldts bottle this morning. it states; start by using flower stacker after week 3 of flower at a rate between 1-8 ml per gal.. START WITH 1 ML AND INCREASE GRADUALLY...  compatible with all mediums. BE CAREFUL OF PLANT BURN!! i would bet this was the cause..


----------



## Kraven (Aug 2, 2017)

I bet so GH, good detective work...had me stumped as to why this was happening.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 11, 2017)

i noticed many different phenos. bud size, whiteness... seems much more uniqueness from plant to plant in the large hps tent... the led, fluence tent, everyone plant seems related. brother like with much more moderate changes from plant to plant. i also seem to have more hairs than before but maybe that's just me....    i love an almost bald bud. not full of long hairs...

 i am VERY impressed with CHEM DAWG... also BC GOD BUD... i stopped trimming to order more of these 2 seeds.. again, AMHERST SOUR DIESEL was a winner. good yields and plenty of frost. it's got pink hues now. 85 - 90 degrees cellar temps... the last grow cellar temps were 65 degrees f.  colors were best ever!! 
on bodhi strains, sunshine daydream was my fav. really good yields and plenty of frost. goji was tall but also loved it. skylotus, all 3 plants had different phenos. one i wish i had cloned. i liked kings banner alot. maybe frostiest plant in this grow. bruce banner was not as good. tahoe og was very impressive. just wish it had a better yield. gorilla glue, in hps tent i had 2 plants near all white. beautiful. 

View attachment IMG_3439.jpg


View attachment IMG_3450.jpg


View attachment IMG_3469.jpg


View attachment IMG_3665.jpg


View attachment IMG_3668.jpg


View attachment IMG_3680.jpg


View attachment IMG_3694.jpg


View attachment IMG_3753.jpg


View attachment IMG_3769.jpg


View attachment IMG_3780.jpg


View attachment IMG_3792.jpg


View attachment IMG_3795.jpg


View attachment IMG_3800.jpg


View attachment IMG_3823.jpg


View attachment IMG_3855.jpg


View attachment IMG_3868.jpg


View attachment IMG_3872.jpg


View attachment IMG_3881.jpg


View attachment IMG_3983.jpg


View attachment IMG_3985.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 11, 2017)

more pics 

View attachment IMG_3997.jpg


View attachment IMG_3999.jpg


View attachment IMG_4024.jpg


View attachment IMG_4099.jpg


View attachment IMG_4114.jpg


View attachment IMG_4121.jpg


View attachment IMG_4127.jpg


View attachment IMG_4141.jpg


View attachment IMG_4297.jpg


View attachment IMG_4298.jpg


View attachment IMG_4480.jpg


View attachment IMG_4615.jpg


View attachment IMG_4616.jpg


View attachment IMG_4625.jpg


View attachment IMG_4639.jpg


View attachment IMG_4658.jpg


View attachment IMG_4665.jpg


View attachment IMG_4708.jpg


View attachment IMG_4682.jpg


View attachment IMG_4780.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 11, 2017)

stop! too many please.. sorry, everyone wants their pic taken. 

View attachment IMG_4782.jpg


View attachment IMG_4788.jpg


View attachment IMG_5184.jpg


View attachment IMG_5192.jpg


View attachment IMG_5201.jpg


View attachment IMG_5213.jpg


View attachment IMG_5218.jpg


View attachment IMG_5236.jpg


View attachment IMG_5257.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Oct 12, 2017)

Whats the verdict grasshopper? Led or hps?


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 12, 2017)

i don't know. both have plus and minuses. gonna keep doing side by sides till i am sure. more uniqueness in different plants in hps. lots of variations.
very similar plants in fluence. both are very nice though.
i am gonna drop back to back feeds and go back to feed/ water. feed /water. i believe i was getting better yields that way.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 13, 2017)

That was a beauiful grow no matter what you decide.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 14, 2017)

thanks L. looking forward to trying top dawg. be taking a break for a few months. been a hectic summer. next drop in january/ feb.


----------

